

Google Ventures Contact - nottil

Hi All,<p>I have an idea that I am prototyping out and could use some feedback, help and funding...I was trying to find out how to get in contact with someone at Google Ventures or equivalent!  I feel like this idea could really change the world!<p>Any and all help would be much appreciated!<p>Thank you!<p>-Jesse Litton
======
itsprofitbaron
If you want to get Google Ventures to invest in you then, the best way to get
an investment is to get referred by someone in the partners network[1] or via
a Google employee (about 25% of Google Venture's investments have come from
companies which have been referred to by Googlers).

Another way is to work with KPCB[2] and/or August Capital[3] as they appear to
have closely aligned themselves with Google Ventures.

[1] <http://www.googleventures.com/investing>

[2] <http://www.kpcb.com/>

[3] <http://www.augustcap.com/>

~~~
nottil
True, I am just trying to get to someone in their partners network or a Google
employee that could hook me up

~~~
itsprofitbaron
Its not hard to get the partners emails AND/OR any of their networks email
addresses. However, since you're trying to do it through HN then you should at
least add some contact information on your HN profile (FWIW posting your email
in the email field doesn't display it on your profile).

Likewise, the way you were attempting to reach out to Kevin Rose on Twitter[1]
isn't the way to do it (even if you just consider how many tweets he
receives).

If you don't know how to find someone's email on the internet then you don't
deserve their investment.

Similarly, no one will "hook you up" without showing them anything although,
if you just want to reach Googlers in particular then there are a lot of
Googlers on HN. For instance jrockway[2] etc although there is no guarantee
they will "hook you up" either.

[1] <https://twitter.com/nottil/status/244263075023314944>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jrockway>

~~~
nottil
true! thanks again for the help!

------
dgunn
If someone had a contact, I don't think could give it to you based on what
you've said. If you want to be secretive, you'll have a hard time getting what
you want (an intro). The idea may be great, but if I had a contact, I would be
able to risk giving it to you without some more info.

